# Post your election predictions here



## Chris (Oct 19, 2012)

Obama wins.

Dems hold on to the Senate.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 19, 2012)

America loses, DemReps hold on to everything.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 19, 2012)

The people take back the white house and majorities in both houses of congress from the commiecrats.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Romney gets 272 and republicans hold house and tie in the senate.


----------



## Wroberson (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the reporting will say it's closer than it really is simply to avoid destroying the republican party and creating the one party system everyone seems to fear will happen.

Obama 320 electoral votes
Romney 218 electoral votes


----------



## Wroberson (Oct 19, 2012)

I found another tidbit...

No incumbent President has ever lost re-election during wartime.

USATODAY.com - Wartime presidents: Bush has history on his side

We are still at war people...


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2012)

No incumbent president dating to 1956 has lost when unemployment fell over the two years leading up to his re-election contest. 

And none has won when the rate rose. 

Unemployment was 9.8% in November 2010. 

Last month, two months before Election Day, the rate was 7.8%.


----------



## Obamanation (Oct 19, 2012)

Romney - 368
Obama - 170

Dems lose senate


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> No incumbent president dating to 1956 has lost when unemployment fell over the two years leading up to his re-election contest.
> 
> And none has won when the rate rose.
> 
> ...





LOL.........you and another 2 or 3 board members will be getting a sk00ker PM on election night s0n.  Be looking for it around 11PM.............and know that when I clicked *"SUBMIT", *I was laughing my balls off


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2012)

Obama wins all the states he won in 2008 except Indiana and North Carolina. 

Dems hold the senate, maybe losing one seat. 

Dems take about 15 seats in the House, including ridding the world of such noxious teabaggers as Joe Walsh (IL-8).


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2012)

chads will hang...politicians will sue


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wroberson said:


> We are still at war people...



When was war declared? I must have missed that.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

Dems win.  Number of electoral college seats irrelevant, other than that they will get enough.


----------



## Toro (Oct 19, 2012)

Obama wins but its close. Dems hang onto the Senate and make gains in the House.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 19, 2012)

obama squeeks out a win

Reps get 51 seats, keep the house


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2012)

Obama between 300-320 electoral votes.  GOP takes the Senate (it may be too good to be true to hope for the Democrats keeping the Senate but I would like it if it does).  GOP keeps the House.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obama between 300-320 electoral votes.  GOP takes the Senate (it may be too good to be true to hope for the Democrats keeping the Senate but I would like it if it does).  GOP keeps the House.



That might be the frustrating thing for Dems if Obama resecures office:  Continued obstructionism from the Rethuglicans in the other branches.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obama between 300-320 electoral votes.  GOP takes the Senate (it may be too good to be true to hope for the Democrats keeping the Senate but I would like it if it does).  GOP keeps the House.
> ...



funny thing

when clinton had to deal with a gop house and senate the country thrived

when bush had to deal with a dem house and senate the country tanked


So it would seem a the gop stopping a prog Pres from fucking over the country is a good thing.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2012)

You can't fix stupid so, Obama wins.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 19, 2012)

Hard to say on the Prez race... But I think Romney has some momentum, so at this time (without seeing last debate yet) I think Romney takes it away from Obamalama... 50 or 51 seats in the senate to the Reps, no significant gain or loss in the house


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not really. The repeal of Glass-Steagall caused the financial collapse.

Glass-Steagall was repealed by the Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act. Gramm, Leach, and Bliley were all Republicans and the legislation was passed by a Republican majority. What's more, the legislation was veto-proof. Even if Clinton were solely reponsible for the repeal (which is false), why would Republicans care? They're the ones who are always waving the deregulation banner, and it's the current crop of Republicans who are pushing for further deregulation. 

When Republicans chastise Clinton over the Glass-Steagall repeal, what they are effectively saying is this: "How dare you sign off on Republican legislation! Don't you know we can't be trusted? Don't ever believe us again!"


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



No. No, it did not.


----------



## Toro (Oct 19, 2012)

Romney wins by a billion electoral college votes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Hard to say on the Prez race... But I think Romney has some momentum, so at this time (without seeing last debate yet) I think Romney takes it away from Obamalama... 50 or 51 seats in the senate to the Reps, no significant gain or loss in the house



Go watch the last debate.  Romney was done after his idiotic comments on Libya and "Binders full of women".


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Not for nothing did US billionaire Warren Buffett call them the real &#8216;weapons of mass destruction&#8217;

By Margareta Pagano and Simon Evans
 12 October 12 2008

The market is worth more than $516 trillion, (£303 trillion), roughly 10 times the value of the entire world&#8217;s output: it&#8217;s been called the &#8220;ticking time-bomb&#8221;.

It&#8217;s a market in which the lead protagonists &#8211; typically aggressive, highly educated, and now wealthy young men &#8211; have flourished in the derivatives boom. But it&#8217;s a market that is set to come to a crashing halt &#8211; the Great Unwind has begun.

Last week the beginning of the end started for many hedge funds with the combination of diving market values and worried investors pulling out their cash for safer climes.

Some of the world&#8217;s biggest hedge funds &#8211; SAC Capital, Lone Pine and Tiger Global &#8211; all revealed they were sitting on double-digit losses this year. September&#8217;s falls wiped out any profits made in the rest of the year. Polygon, once a darling of the London hedge fund circuit, last week said it was capping the basic salaries of its managers to £100,000 each. Not bad for the average punter but some way off the tens of millions plundered by these hotshots during the good times. But few will be shedding any tears.

The complex and opaque derivatives markets in which these hedge funds played has been dubbed the world&#8217;s biggest black hole because they operate outside of the grasp of governments, tax inspectors and regulators. They operate in a parallel, shadow world to the rest of the banking system. They are private contracts between two companies or institutions which can&#8217;t be controlled or properly assessed. In themselves derivative contracts are not dangerous, but if one of them should go wrong &#8211; the bad 2 per cent as it&#8217;s been called &#8211; then it is the domino effect which could be so enormous and scary.

A £516 trillion derivatives &#8216;time-bomb&#8217; « Did You Know


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 25, 2012)

how many people are actually evil in America?

cuz right now, he's got them locked in.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 25, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to say on the Prez race... But I think Romney has some momentum, so at this time (without seeing last debate yet) I think Romney takes it away from Obamalama... 50 or 51 seats in the senate to the Reps, no significant gain or loss in the house
> ...



You are indeed a hyper-partisan hack.. if you do not or did not understand the binder comment, you are just plain stupid... otherwise you just like regurgitating whacko zingers from leftwing blow hards

Romney and Obamalama were both mediocre and took the 3rd debate to a draw.. Romney looked bad on the Iran statements, Obama looked bad with his blatant lying once again


----------



## Conservative (Oct 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama wins.
> 
> Dems hold on to the Senate.



your track record on predictions sucks... 

Scott Walker.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 25, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to say on the Prez race... But I think Romney has some momentum, so at this time (without seeing last debate yet) I think Romney takes it away from Obamalama... 50 or 51 seats in the senate to the Reps, no significant gain or loss in the house
> ...



That's all the Obamanites have left... Bindergate.

Won't help you.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 25, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Really?  I have not watched it in its entirety yet but I was taken aback in the segments that I did listen to because Romney was floundering HARD.  It just seemed like he was allowing the president to walk all over him and command the debate, something Romney cannot allow in his position.

As far as the election, I guess a slim win for Obama, dems loosing seats in the senate and the house looking much the same.  I dont think the Rs are going to take the senate but they should take a few seats.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 25, 2012)

Romney,  Senate tied.

No Candidate over 50% on the polls leading up to the election has lost.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 25, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, no doubt Romney could have been better or 'more in command', but he was not without striking back etc... But Obamalama was caught up in so many whopper lies, it brought him down... You can be boisterous and aggressive all you want, but when it is based in bullshit it is still bullshit... Nobody changed any minds because of the 3rd debate performance of either


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am wondering about the effects of the debate.  I dont think we actually know if it had any effect yet.  There has not been enough time. 

I contend that your last statement about the lies is nonsense though.  People dont actually care if the candidates lie in the debates.  They dont even care what they are talking about.  Generally , it is all about style and flair.  Not taking control is far more damaging than lying in any way.  They prove this over and over again.  This is far more truthful than I like to admit:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YOh-rpvjYg]Family Guy - Undecided Voters - YouTube[/ame]

Really, the whoppers are not the issue, it is whether or not Romney came out looking better than Obama.


----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Obama wins all the states he won in 2008 except Indiana and North Carolina.
> 
> Dems hold the senate, maybe losing one seat.
> 
> Dems take about 15 seats in the House, including ridding the world of such noxious teabaggers as Joe Walsh (IL-8).



In your dreams!

Pres Romney will win by a huge margin on a par with Pres Reagan.

The GOP will win 5 seats in the Senate - sending Dingy Harry to the back bench.

At least 100 more GOP reps will be elected.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Oh, I understood the comment pretty well.  

What Obama was saying gosh, he didn't know any qualified women, so he had to go to women's groups to find them. 

Had nothing to do with what he asked, which was about equal pay. 

Or that he actually didn't find those women, a non-partisan group did.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2012)

longknife said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama wins all the states he won in 2008 except Indiana and North Carolina.
> ...



Have you ever had any concussions in your life?


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2012)

6 days to go.

Any more predictions?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 31, 2012)

51% Romney, 48% Obama

Florida, VA, North Carolina, Indiana, Wis,  all go to Romney
Ohio, Co, NH, Mich may go to either

I'd favor Romney


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 1, 2012)

Romney wins, slight majority of Republicans in the Senate and the house stays republican.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 1, 2012)

I predict a massive loss for civil rights.


----------



## tjvh (Nov 1, 2012)

Romney wins and Dems *smash and grab* new TV sets... *Priorities* you know.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2012)

So many delusionary Republicans....

It surprises me.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2012)

It's getting late and we haven't heard from all of you.

Any more predictions for the election?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm adding PA towards lean Romney tonight.

Ohio is still lean 


Will keep my prediction of 51/48 for Romney

Florida is locked in for Romney
VA locked in for Romney

Co leaning Romney

I'm thinking Mich could still be a toss up...We will see


----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 3, 2012)

According to Monday&#8217;s YouGov/Xbox Poll, 48.3% of Ohio voters indicated support for Obama and 51.7% for Romney.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I'm adding PA towards lean Romney tonight.
> 
> Ohio is still lean
> 
> ...



Matthew, get rid of that glue.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 3, 2012)

Wroberson said:


> I found another tidbit...
> 
> No incumbent President has ever lost re-election during wartime.
> 
> ...



Is that why Obama inexplicably kept Afghanistan going? I'll take the president who doesn't exploit our troops. I'll take the president that values our troops lives (Cough: Benghazi).


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 3, 2012)

Obama 332 minimum.  NC is the only question mark, which would put Obama at 347.  Whether cons want to admit it or not, all the polls are moving toward Obama, especially in the swing states.  Barring a major new development, Romney is toast.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 3, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Obama 332 minimum.  NC is the only question mark, which would put Obama at 347.  Whether cons want to admit it or not, all the polls are moving toward Obama, especially in the swing states.  Barring a major new development, Romney is toast.


How fitting that you use the word con in that ludicrous statement.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama 332 minimum.  NC is the only question mark, which would put Obama at 347.  Whether cons want to admit it or not, all the polls are moving toward Obama, especially in the swing states.  Barring a major new development, Romney is toast.
> ...



This coming from the one who thinks Romney is going to take Minnesota, lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, what is your prediction?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 3, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Romney has about a 20X better shot of winning Minnesota than Obama has of getting 332 electoral votes. You've somehow deluded yourself into thinking that Obama will get Florida and Virginia. You know that won't happen. And of course, if you convinced yourself of that then you can convince yourself that he'll get every other swing state. And you figured as long as you're being nutty, why not claim NC is in play also.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 3, 2012)

Obama 332-206  and 50.2% popular vote.
Senate, Dems pick up a seat.
House, Dems pick up 17

Possible upsets:

Kerrey wins Nebraska
Michele Bachmann goes down!


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2012)

Obama wins all the swing states except for Florida and North Carolina.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)

Romney wiil get a minimum of 295 electoral votes.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 4, 2012)

You know, it is quite interesting that every leftist here seems to think that Obama has this in the bag and every righty seems to think Romney is taking the cake.

I don't put a lot of stock into these predictions....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> You know, it is quite interesting that every leftist here seems to think that Obama has this in the bag and every righty seems to think Romney is taking the cake.
> 
> I don't put a lot of stock into these predictions....



Well, you should do your own research and come to your own conclusions. But I feel fairly good about my prediction that Romney will get a minimum of 295 electoral votes. That being said, I know it's not in the bag. The margin of error seems to be at about 50 from what I've seen.

Also, I've studied it enough to know that Obama almost certainly won't exceed 290. So any lib posting higher than that is either loony or engaging in wishful thinking.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is my prediction. Either Obama or Romney will win. Based on who wins, roughly half the country will be mad as fuck and will complain about almost every single thing that person is doing as president. The things they bitch about will be the same regardless of who wins, just the people doing the bitching won't be.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)

LibertyLemming said:


> Here is my prediction. Either Obama or Romney will win. Based on who wins, roughly half the country will be mad as fuck and will complain about almost every single thing that person is doing as president. The things they bitch about will be the same regardless of who wins, just the people doing the bitching won't be.



I don't care whose bitching. I care about the direction of the country.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Nov 4, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my prediction. Either Obama or Romney will win. Based on who wins, roughly half the country will be mad as fuck and will complain about almost every single thing that person is doing as president. The things they bitch about will be the same regardless of who wins, just the people doing the bitching won't be.
> ...



Very noble of you kind sir. I'm not entirely sure what that means but it sounds good !


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

LibertyLemming said:


> Here is my prediction. Either Obama or Romney will win. Based on who wins, roughly half the country will be mad as fuck and will complain about almost every single thing that person is doing as president. The things they bitch about will be the same regardless of who wins, just the people doing the bitching won't be.


you make a good point. i just hope whoever wins that the country comes together as one.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my prediction. Either Obama or Romney will win. Based on who wins, roughly half the country will be mad as fuck and will complain about almost every single thing that person is doing as president. The things they bitch about will be the same regardless of who wins, just the people doing the bitching won't be.
> ...



Let's hope Democrats and Republicans come together to crush the treasonous Tea Party.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 4, 2012)

Nev leaning Obama
Co Toss up
Minn Toss up
Mich Toss up
NH Toss up
Ohio leaning Romney
PA Leaning Romney
Wiss Leaning Romney

If Romney can bring the base out on election=blow out. If not then Obama could win...Will be pretty close.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Nev leaning Obama
> Co Toss up
> Minn Toss up
> Mich Toss up
> ...



I guess you did not see Sunday's polls....

Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 4, 2012)

Romney wins popular vote, Obama wins Electoral college. He has the electoral college advantage IMO.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Nev leaning Obama
> Co Toss up
> Minn Toss up
> Mich Toss up
> ...



Colorado is almost certain to go for Romney.
Michigan is likely to be for Obama by 3-6 pts; but I'm holding out hope.
New Hampshire is always tough to call. They are finnicky voters. I believe Romney wins it by 1.5 pts.
Minnesota I have a great deal of hope for Romney; but for now I'll call it Obama by 2.
Ohio I'm calling Romney by 2-3 points with a 3-4 point margin of error. I have to conceded that Obama has a chance from what I've gathered.
Pennsylvania will go to Romney by 2 points. Obama will pay a price for ignoring this state and assuming they're in his back pocket.
Wisconsin I call Romney by 1 point. It's a very close race. I'd put Iowa, Wisconsin, New Hampshire as the closest states.
Nevada - Obama by who knows. I know Romney would win this state in a fair election. But the SEIU and mafia control the polling machines there. I have almost no hope for Nevada.


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 4, 2012)

My prediction is that regardless of who wins the middle class is going to get screwed. Government spending is going to go up faster than revenues. The deficit is going to grow. America's credit rating will be downgraded again.

Democrats will continue to say everything is Bush's fault and refuse to take any responsibility what so ever for anything at all as is S.O.P.

Should Romney win, in about two years, Republicans will start saying Romney is a liberal which they should have known before they nominated him and guaranteed the middle class would be screwed again.

Oh, did I say that the middle class would be screwed once again?

Immie


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> My prediction is that regardless of who wins the middle class is going to get screwed. Government spending is going to go up faster than revenues. The deficit is going to grow. America's credit rating will be downgraded again.
> 
> Democrats will continue to say everything is Bush's fault and refuse to take any responsibility what so ever for anything at all as is S.O.P.
> 
> ...



The economy is going to improve tremendously in the next few years.

The Great Recession is over.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 4, 2012)

If romney does win, the left will make up stories, based on polling data, that romney cheated some how.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> If romney does win, the left will make up stories, based on polling data, that romney cheated some how.



You mean like having the Supreme Court decide who won?


----------



## swizzlee (Nov 4, 2012)

On 6/8 I wrote this.................



> Today is June 8th.............
> And today is the first day of the last days of Obama as president.
> 
> I predict from here on in, it's a slow slide downhill for the O until Nov 6th.
> ...



On 8/15 I wrote this..............



> Is there really any debate here???
> Every 4 years right about this time, I find myself sick of it all.
> 
> I'm sick of the ugly ads [by both sides should you wish to argue this] and I live in a state where we rarely see them.
> ...



On 8/31 I wrote this...................



> I said it in June......I'll say it again
> There is no question in my mind - Romney will be our next President.
> 
> For months I've been listening to the media harping on Mitt about all the things he must DO to win this election.
> ...



On 10/9 I wrote this................



> A Bold Prediction...............!
> 57 - 43
> 
> You are perfectly free to call me crazy



On 10/16 I wrote this.........................



> I declare this election OVER
> I will say what everyone knows - whether some are willing to admit it or not.
> 
> There are no more maps to roll out.
> ...



And there you have it. I'm consistent if nothing else


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)

Chris said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > If romney does win, the left will make up stories, based on polling data, that romney cheated some how.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 4, 2012)

Obama wins all the swing states but FL and NC, meaning O303-R235. It's not going to be close in the EV. And once Ohio is called, it will be over.

Not a tough call. Polls. They're almost always right. If you have to fabricate bizarre reasons as to why the polls have to be wrong, you're definitely the loser.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)

mamooth said:


> Obama wins all the swing states but FL and NC, meaning O303-R235. It's not going to be close in the EV. And once Ohio is called, it will be over.
> 
> Not a tough call. Polls. They're almost always right. If you have to fabricate bizarre reasons as to why the polls have to be wrong, you're definitely the loser.



Romney is ahead by 10 in states like Montana and Indiana; states that Obama won in 08. The tide has clearly turned. You can accept it and take a step back. Or you can get rolled.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 4, 2012)

So even though all the polls have all been solidly trending Obama for the past 2 weeks, you say the tide is turning. Or has turned. Whatever. Must be some kind of invisible tide.

Anyways, good luck with that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 5, 2012)

Romney wins.  America wins.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama wins.
> 
> Dems hold on to the Senate.



I agree.  That's also my prediction.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 5, 2012)

http://content.govdelivery.com/atta...attachments/173160/Gen+Turnout+11+03+2012.pdf

Early voting want republican in Co by 38k. Early voting is normally strong for democrats. I'm now putting CO in the Romney very likely!

I'm studying the early voting data to come up with my predictions.


----------



## EriktheRed (Nov 5, 2012)

Those who argue for a Romney victory appear on here and elsewhere seem to be basing their argument on things not being as they seem. One thing I've noticed, though, is that with a few minor exceptions, the way things have looked on the eve of the election via the polls have turned out to be true the next day.

With that in mind, here's how it looks on this election eve:

1) 4 more years of President Obama making wingnuts' heads explode.

2) Dems keep the Senate.

3) Speaker Boehner gets at least 2 more years of trying to keep the teabaggers in the House from ruining the Republican brand further while at the same time trying to avoid Eric Cantor's knife in his back.


*Edit:* I'm mainly talking about recent elections - say, the last 10 years or so.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Nov 5, 2012)

I already won this thread


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 5, 2012)

I predict that no matter who wins we will see bigger more intrusive more expensive government just as we have been getting for decades.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 5, 2012)

Since race is so tight, I predict Romney gets the popular vote,  Obama gets the electoral vote and wins. 
  I say Romney gets the popular vote is because of voter suppression thanks to Republicans, and also don't count out the easily hackable voting machines all owned by Republicans.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Nov 5, 2012)

jasonnfree said:


> Since race is so tight, I predict Romney gets the popular vote,  Obama gets the electoral vote and wins.
> I say Romney gets the popular vote is because of voter suppression thanks to Republicans, and also don't count out the easily hackable voting machines all owned by Republicans.




acorn~!


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 5, 2012)

jasonnfree said:


> Since race is so tight, I predict Romney gets the popular vote,  Obama gets the electoral vote and wins.
> I say Romney gets the popular vote is because of voter suppression thanks to Republicans, and also don't count out the easily hackable voting machines all owned by Republicans.



Interesting.  You are claiming that the republicans re going to cheat and yet lose!  

Well that is just stupid.  Are we coming up with excuses already of the great one does not manage to get the popular vote?  Don't worry, this scenario is unlikely.  The winner is going to maintain the popular vote.  The question is still who is going to be the winner though.


----------



## Zander (Nov 5, 2012)

POTUS:  Romney is going to cruise to an easy victory with a minimum of 279 ECV. 

HOUSE:  Reps will hold the House, lose no more than 5 seats tops- might even pick up 1 or 2 seats. A colossal FAIL by Pelosi and Company who have spent over $1 billion

SENATE: Reps will pick up from 1-4 seats....alot will depend upon how badly Romney crushes Obama.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 5, 2012)

Romney wins by a large margin !!! what the pollsters don't know is how many white dems are going to grit their teeth and vote for Romney !!! it will be the story of the election !! and repubs take over both houses !!


----------



## Zander (Nov 5, 2012)

jasonnfree said:


> Since race is so tight, I predict Romney gets the popular vote,  Obama gets the electoral vote and wins.
> I say Romney gets the popular vote is because of voter suppression thanks to Republicans, and also don't count out the easily hackable voting machines all owned by Republicans.



This outcome ^^^ has the least likely probability of occurring. Good Job, you win a shiny new Tin Foil hat!!! Wear it with Pride!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 5, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Romney wins by a large margin !!! what the pollsters don't know is how many white dems are going to grit their teeth and vote for Romney !!! it will be the story of the election !! and repubs take over both houses !!



And what they do know and refuse to project is that a wave of conservatives are getting out the vote.

Also, they see all these polls with Romney in double digit leads among independents (a group Obama won by 8 points in 08) and they just put their fingers in their ears and sing la-la-la-la.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2012)

Obama 300-330 Electoral Votes. Romney is practicing his concession speech


----------



## eots (Nov 5, 2012)

Ronald 'mittens' McRomney will win by devastating tko in the first round..._and it is all over_


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 5, 2012)

Romney wins in a landslide. Republicans win the Senate and keep the House.

Chris avoids this thread like he avoid his Gov Walker threads like the plague.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 5, 2012)

eots said:


> Ronald 'mittens' McRomney will win by devastating tko in the first round..._and it is all over_



i thought you disliked Romney...


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> POTUS:  Romney is going to cruise to an easy victory with a minimum of 279 ECV.
> 
> HOUSE:  Reps will hold the House, lose no more than 5 seats tops- might even pick up 1 or 2 seats. A colossal FAIL by Pelosi and Company who have spent over $1 billion
> 
> SENATE: Reps will pick up from 1-4 seats....alot will depend upon how badly Romney crushes Obama.



Want to bet?


----------



## Zoom (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama wins.
> 
> Dems hold on to the Senate.



See my Sig.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama wins.
> ...



I can't see it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 5, 2012)

Romney will win early, much earlier than anyone thinks, probably by my third beer. I was looking forward to watching the MSNBC meltdown but I think they know the polling info and are probably getting the sobbing out tonight.

Big let down all the way around.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2012)

The moment of truth is here.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here we are.  Obama has won, done deal...


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 6, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama 332 minimum.  NC is the only question mark, which would put Obama at 347.  Whether cons want to admit it or not, all the polls are moving toward Obama, especially in the swing states.  Barring a major new development, Romney is toast.
> ...



You may now bow down to my greatness.  I do believe I am the only one here to have the balls to call this massive EC landslide victory for the President.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 6, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Again, you can now bow before me.  I said I would only gloat to the few who were truly assholes toward me.  You are one of them.  Now bow down.


----------



## EriktheRed (Nov 7, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Those who argue for a Romney victory appear on here and elsewhere seem to be basing their argument on things not being as they seem. One thing I've noticed, though, is that with a few minor exceptions, the way things have looked on the eve of the election via the polls have turned out to be true the next day.
> 
> With that in mind, here's how it looks on this election eve:
> 
> ...




Well, I guess things really were as they seemed, eh?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 7, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Obama 332-206  and 50.2% popular vote.
> Senate, Dems pick up a seat.
> House, Dems pick up 17
> 
> ...



I did pretty well, I think.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2012)

swizzlee said:


> On 6/8 I wrote this.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you've been the most consistent of all losers here doofus.  Socreboard bitch.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 8, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> America loses, DemReps hold on to everything.



This prediction was correct.


----------



## konradv (Nov 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Obama wins all the states he won in 2008 except Indiana and North Carolina.
> 
> Dems hold the senate, maybe losing one seat.
> 
> Dems take about 15 seats in the House, including ridding the world of such noxious teabaggers as Joe Walsh (IL-8).



WOW!!! What a call!.  

You related to Nate Silver?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2012)

I missed the call on Florida. I should have listened to Nate, instead of going with my gut there.

I called senate D+1, it was D+2

I called house D+10, it looks like it will be D+7.

So .... a B+ for me. All the Republicans here flunked badly.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Nov 8, 2012)

LibertyLemming said:


> Here is my prediction. Either Obama or Romney will win. Based on who wins, roughly half the country will be mad as fuck and will complain about almost every single thing that person is doing as president. The things they bitch about will be the same regardless of who wins, just the people doing the bitching won't be.



I won already.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2012)

konradv said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama wins all the states he won in 2008 except Indiana and North Carolina.
> ...



I wasn't that close.  The Dems didn't lose any seats, net.  They actually picked up two. 

And the Dems only picked up 7 house seats... Thankfully Walsh was one of those, and I'm happy to have helped give him a "push".


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2012)

mamooth said:


> I missed the call on Florida. I should have listened to Nate, instead of going with my gut there.
> 
> I called senate D+1, it was D+2
> 
> ...



Florida still hasn't been called, has it?  

Seriously, though, D+1 was a good guess.  D+2, I think I would have looked at people funny.  

Consider this. The Dems were defending 23 seats, the Republicans only 10.  That they retained all 23 of theirs except Nebraska, and snatched up 3 GOP seats is damned impressive.


----------



## EriktheRed (Nov 8, 2012)

*Edit:* Nevermind


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2012)

NBC is still calling it a tossup... 

I'm sure he'll win it eventually.  But... damn... they had 12 years to fix the problems.


----------



## EriktheRed (Nov 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> NBC is still calling it a tossup...
> 
> I'm sure he'll win it eventually.  But... damn... they had 12 years to fix the problems.



I was wrong. I thought they'd called it because my wife was looking at something one of her facebook friends posted, but it was just a wishful-thinking post.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the call on Florida. I should have listened to Nate, instead of going with my gut there.
> ...



Mitt conceded the state.  The only contested race is West's loss.


----------



## konradv (Nov 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You hit the EC on the nose, though.  Props.  I thought it was going to be a lot closer.

P.S. I'm assuming they're eventually going to call FL for Obama.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 23, 2016)

Missourian said:


> Romney,  Senate tied.
> 
> No Candidate over 50% on the polls leading up to the election has lost.



How'd it go?


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Nev leaning Obama
> ...


LOL

This is what happens when go off feelings instead of data.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 23, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I ain't worried about that rigged election.


----------



## Toro (Mar 23, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



He got almost all of them wrong.

lol

Not surprising.


----------



## Militants (Mar 23, 2016)

Trump vs Sanders
Cruz vs Clinton
Trump vs Clinton

Final solutions.

Top three true duell.


----------

